# 21 days or 28 days?



## Cichlid_beast123 (Feb 26, 2018)

i have several fish holding now ones a blue neon peacock that'll be 18 days in 2 days time been told on here to separate them at 18 days each but is that too early?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You can let the mom spit naturally or strip her...I do like 18 days to separate her in case she spits early.


----------



## Cyphro (Mar 23, 2018)

Should be fine to do it at 18 though I do it at 21. If she is in a tank with other fish and scared then you may need to strip her. If not you can probably leave it unless she is not doing her job for some reason.


----------



## Cichlid_beast123 (Feb 26, 2018)

So is it supposed to be 28 days rather than 21? I would rather not isolate her in the small box thing for another 10 days on day 18


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You probably don't want her in a small box thing at all. 28 days is average do 50% of all fish will spit before 28 days.

Either leave her in the main tank and take her out to strip. (Where will the fry go?)

Or move her to the fry tank (a 20G Long is ideal) and just take her out when she spits...the fry will be all set in their tank.


----------



## Cichlid_beast123 (Feb 26, 2018)

DJRansome said:


> You probably don't want her in a small box thing at all. 28 days is average do 50% of all fish will spit before 28 days.
> 
> Either leave her in the main tank and take her out to strip. (Where will the fry go?)
> 
> Or move her to the fry tank (a 20G Long is ideal) and just take her out when she spits...the fry will be all set in their tank.


Thanks for confirming that

Have currently got a 220l grow out tank but obviously the fishing there are too big about 2 inches what I do have are those nets from China and I have plenty of other fry in those grow to about an inch or so then they go into the main population of that particular tank I've got five of those nets they are a good size the female would go in that net for a few days then I'll remove her and leave the fry in that particular net 
I described it wrong that small box thing is a plastic little thing this net is actually quite big probably about 25 cm long big enough for the fish for a 3 or 4 days just to spit and it is in a very large tank so plenty of water circulation


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Even for fry I only keep them in breeder nets for 7 days maximum. I don't think you can reliably predict when the mom is going to spit within a few days.


----------



## Cichlid_beast123 (Feb 26, 2018)

DJRansome said:


> Even for fry I only keep them in breeder nets for 7 days maximum. I don't think you can reliably predict when the mom is going to spit within a few days.


Ok thanks I guess this anything between 21 and 28 days but possibly might even sit earlier I keep it noted I do have a 30 litre tank ticking about that is spare and I did just buy a four by two and a half by 20 in took 5 hours to get it in but it's got about 30 yellow Labs I've got three running tanks and that spare little tank which I keep forever as it was my second tank that my mother got me lol about perhaps 30 years ago


----------

